# Montana rivers



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Every river Ive been on up there meets those standards. I floated the Snake (Wyoming/Idaho but Awesome in front of the Tetons), Maddison, Yellowstone, Gallatin, and a few others. All were easy, and camping in Montana is allowed everywhere below the high water line, and any islands too. They seem pretty relaxed about their rivers.


----------



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

Check out the Yellowstone River flowing through Gardiner; 3 mi town stretch to McConnell's access is time well spent with good class II-III wave action, scenery, & wildlife later in the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The lower flathead is beautiful and not crowded.  Flat water after Buffalo rapid section, you need a reservation recreation permit


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Depends on where you're heading. The western side of the state has the Clark Fork, Blackfoot (as in A River Runs Through It), Bitterroot, and Flathead rivers all with great day stretches.


----------



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

Blackfoot has a nice stretch called the 'rec cooridor'. You could find a way to make this an overnight. Fantastic fishing


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Hans n Franz said:


> Blackfoot has a nice stretch called the 'rec cooridor'. You could find a way to make this an overnight. Fantastic fishing


The Blackfoot also has float in campsites that you can reserve if you want to do an overnighter. 

http://fwp.mt.gov/fwpDoc.html?id=65543


----------



## Vasevida (May 2, 2017)

Not sure the Blackfoot will still have water in it to float that time of year. Alberton Gorge on the Clark Fork has reliable late season water, Flathead, Beartrap on the Madison may be too hard, but has reliable water due to dam release. That run mentioned in Gardiner has water always and some good kayak play. Yankee Jim Cyn never really gets too low. In Idaho, but the salmon run at Shoup starting at the bridge and ending just past panther creek runs all year and has roadside camping. Some good play waves on the Yellowstone and you could probably put together an overnight there. Also in Idaho but near MT is the lower Selway, putting in just below the falls and continuing downstream, good car camping there as well. September could be tough around here flow wise. Lots of water right now.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone float the ruby, big hole, or beaverhead? I'll be in Dillon for a while in July and wondering if I should bring my boat, or just wade fish those rivers.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

fishingraft said:


> Does anyone float the ruby, big hole, or beaverhead? I'll be in Dillon for a while in July and wondering if I should bring my boat, or just wade fish those rivers.


I know for sure fishermen float the big hole. But it will probably be too low by late July. Give a call to a fishing shop in Dillon for better Beta.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

fishingraft said:


> Does anyone float the ruby, big hole, or beaverhead? I'll be in Dillon for a while in July and wondering if I should bring my boat, or just wade fish those rivers.


Ruby - no (maybe in kick boats)
Beav - yes, but it's small and tight. 
Big Hole - yes, most of it should be floatable through at least the middle of July... but it is dropping fast.
You can float the Jefferson below the confluence of the three if all else fails.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Treswright3 said:


> Every river Ive been on up there meets those standards. I floated the Snake (Wyoming/Idaho but Awesome in front of the Tetons), Maddison, Yellowstone, Gallatin, and a few others. All were easy, and camping in Montana is allowed everywhere below the high water line, and any islands too. They seem pretty relaxed about their rivers.


Islands are not necessarily public. Most in fact are not. Either know the land ownership or stay below the high water mark. 



Salidaboater said:


> What are some easy Montana Rivers, dog friendly and not permitted. Headed there in September trying to decide if I should bring the raft. Classl I- easy III
> 
> Thanks


In September there will be plenty of options that fit your request to a tee. Again, depending on where your headed, the Yellowstone is always an option, plenty of ways to make it into an overnighter, hell you could spend a month on the yellowstone if you wanted to.

The gallatin will be super low for a raft, the lower madison will be fine, you could easily do a 2 to 3 day float, camping at fishing access or public land at a number of spots. Upper madi will be low but likely floatable... it's pretty and has lots of options, plenty of access sites and public land.

The Smith MIGHT be an option but its somewhat unlikely. The rains/snow usually return by mid September so it can come up or riding a rain bump is possible depending on how flexible your schedule is...

Others of covered west and northwest Mt.

Good luck.


----------

